# Have two kids but Diagnosed with PCOS & want more



## gingergrltea (Nov 18, 2010)

I have two beautiful kids.I got pregnant pretty easy have never had a problem with periods or acne or any of the ugly stuff that comes along with PCOS.

Well after my second child I breast-fed for 2 years.While I breast-fed I gaid weight and even after I stopped I was having a hard time losing it.Finally didn't have a period for 6 months,went to the gyno and got a blood test.My dr called and told me I had PCOS & IR.It took me one year to lose the 50lbs I put on.Now I am back down close to my pre pregnancy weight around 110lbs.Pre pregnancy I was only around 95-100 though and I am 5'0.I have had normal periods if I cut out the carbs.

Anyhow my DR told me it would be impossible for me to have kids again.Well I am now married and we want to have another baby together.

The past 3 months we have tried with no luck.I don't want to take meds or anything.I want to do this a natural way.I eat paleo so its pretty natural.

Any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

First suggestion is to find yourself another doctor because that one doesnt know jack about PCOS.

With IR and PCOS, it can definitely be harder, but its by no means impossible. Diet is an excellent first step, and Paleo is pretty much the best choice for PCOS.

Then I'd suggest you start tracking your cycle. You need to find out how long your cycle is and whether you are ovulating. Because you've dropped the excess weight and are eating a goid diet, chances are good that you are ovulating. If so, you just need to work on your timing. If you're not ovulating, that's a different matter entirely. And at that point you'd want to start exploring options (supplements, acupuncture, fertility treatments, etc.). Personally i had the most luck w acupuncture, but i know many people swear by the supplements that didnt do it for me. And the IF treatments got me pg once, and then nothing... We were getting ready to move on to IUI when i spontaneously got pg w my DS (diet + acupuncture).

You might also want to check out www.soulcysters.com


----------



## pjsgodmama (Mar 22, 2011)

I have PCOS too... what is paleo?


----------

